# PPC (pay per click)



## OldPro (Nov 11, 2013)

Anybody having any success with a PPC campaign to get leads that *actually* turn into installed roofs?

I'm just wondering what kind of conversion some of you are getting.

____________
oldproroofing.com


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

Very hard to measure conversion from click to call. The customer has no idea if what they clicked on was a PPC or just a listing. I have found that being very careful about what you bid on in the way of keywords goes a long way to getting quality clicks and can indeed drive lead volume.


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

Definitely you will get leads from this campaign....But there is no surety about turning it into installed roofs....


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

I've run PPC campaigns for roofing and siding very successfully. Like anything you can't do it casually. You have to dedicate time to doing it right or get someone who can.

Todd
www.emeraldstate.com


----------



## asolutions (Jun 6, 2014)

As eliteroofing stated, it's very hard to measure exactly how many leads come from PPC. It definitely increases the traffic to our website and at least 40% of leads say they found us through "internet search".
Our sell rate is good, so I would assume a good number of our PPC leads are becoming sold jobs.

Keywording and active tracking of Google stats is important.


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

I just recently started to run a PPC on Google and I'm seeing results in the worst time of year for roofing in Alaska but to get accurate numbers you would have to keep track of your numbers then do the math on that. You will get lots of traffic through the PPC but it ultimately depends if the customer chooses you to do there project. Good Luck

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------



## rodash (Feb 8, 2015)

*Costly*

I've found the PPC thing can be effective but it can be costly. There are free sites around that will steer people to you. www.roofcompanies.com has free listings for roofing contractors in all states. Just click on the contact link and ask for a listing.


----------



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

I Have had some success with it but I do agree you get what you pay for. I had a budget of 200 a month and that did get some traffic. This spring I will try 100 dollar a month and see if that gets any hits.
What are you guys spending a month and is active tracking really important ?


----------



## spicher40 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think organic results (SEO) is the best thing for long term results. Find a seo company that has created results for others and use free social media like facebook, etc. Sometimes I just go click on my competitors pay per click links 20 times in a row. Is this wrong?


----------



## vitone (Sep 27, 2014)

I am going to try it this year too. I've heard that the landing page (the page that pops up after the prospect clicks your ad) is very important. It is crucial to make your pitch there before they go elsewhere.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've never tried google addwords in the normal roofing season but have used them 3 seasons now doing ice dam steaming. 

5 years ago worked with a $125 an hour web design lady and with a $100 daily budget averaged 50-75 calls per day. Spent a couple grand and got a real good return on the money.

2 years later more ice dams and tried again and found the market was saturated with companies advertising on google with steam machines. A $100 daily budget got you squat and we had to customize our key words and time advertising to get on the first page with a $200 a day budget. We saw a return on our investment. 

This past Winter saw a dry Winter in MN and through most of Feb hadn't gotten one call to shovel snow off roofs so decided to run to CT & MA to drum up business. Got a 580 number from google (the way you can track who calls from what advertising source) put up a google addwords campaign and drove straight through 25 hours to our first appointment. Ran the add with $150-200 a day budget for 3 weeks and had an excellent return on our investment. Total spent on Google was around $5,300 in 3 weeks. This is chump change compared to the two big shots in MN who also travel to do ice dams. They run 25 crews and their budget is $1,000+ per day so it's tough to get top spot! We kept 4 machines busy and each crew worked a lot of 10-14 hour days. I did the addwords and changed the web site myself. After a very slow Winter didn't want to pay someone to do either! 

Winter before last ran 3-4 steam crews for 2.5 months plus 1-2 shovel crews in the Twin Cities and didn't spent one dollar on advertising. All leads were either word of mouth, past customers, or Angie's List (not an advertiser). We averaged 15 calls a day for 2.5 months but some days it was closer to 50-75 calls. 

3 years with Super Service Awards in the snow and ice removal section. Can't get a good roof replacement lead from Angie's to save my life, LOL!


----------



## Cid-87 (Jun 17, 2015)

eliteroofing said:


> Very hard to measure conversion from click to call. The customer has no idea if what they clicked on was a PPC or just a listing. I have found that being very careful about what you bid on in the way of keywords goes a long way to getting quality clicks and can indeed drive lead volume.


In Google's PPC center you can have specific Phone numbers in your ads.

Having a tracked phone number in your ad can even save you money as people can call you prior to clicking on your ad.

Your Google Analytics account will tell you how many people and on what days your Phone Number was called, so it is all trackable.



Hardt Roofing said:


> I Have had some success with it but I do agree you get what you pay for. I had a budget of 200 a month and that did get some traffic. This spring I will try 100 dollar a month and see if that gets any hits.
> What are you guys spending a month and is active tracking really important ?


It's important to track everything. "Active" maybe not, possibly once a week with a modest budget, dip in and have a look at what's going on.

If you're spending money on advertising or marketing, it needs to be tracked. It's way too easy to spend a bunch of money and not really know what worked from what hasn't.

We've built a particular piece of software that tracks each person from the minute they call or click on your ad, you can then pull up the data with a few clicks to see where they came from.

Whether they clicked an ad 6 months ago or clicked on your twitter profile - Everything.



spicher40 said:


> I think organic results (SEO) is the best thing for long term results. Find a seo company that has created results for others and use free social media like facebook, etc. Sometimes I just go click on my competitors pay per click links 20 times in a row. Is this wrong?


Very true. Building a long term strategy while taking advantage of a short term one is ideal.

I believe Google has fixed the issue with people like you trying to sabotage competitors by only billing them once per PC ip address.

Possibly wasting time with that tactic.



vitone said:


> I am going to try it this year too. I've heard that the landing page (the page that pops up after the prospect clicks your ad) is very important. It is crucial to make your pitch there before they go elsewhere.


Your landing page will affect the cost of your PPC ad.

While your ads are being "Approved", they have interns do a spot check on the page you're sending PPC clickers to.

That means a real human is deciding whether your page is relevant enough to the ad that is representing it.

The less relevant, the lower they score you, the higher you will pay per click.

If your landing page is more relevant than your competition your $1 is multiplied in effectiveness.

A score of 10/10 means your $1 is worth the equivalent of $10.

We build a separate landing page for every ad, ensuring that they are super relevant, making the ads a hell of a lot cheaper than most.

Hope this helps.

----------------------

*Cid King* - www.RooferMarketing87.com
Roofer Marketing & Website Designs for Generating More Leads

Free Orientation report - Get more Roofing customers


----------



## anand (Jun 12, 2015)

eliteroofing said:


> The customer has no idea if what they clicked on was a PPC or just a listing.


You do not have to ask the customer about where they came from. If you have installed Google Analytics on your website, it is possible to set up what is called "Goals". Once you do it, you can measure what number of people who clicked on Google ads (or for that matter, Google search, Facebook links,etc.) ended up sending an inquiry.


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

A mixture of SEO and PPC can be very effective. Plan to have a decent size budget for this thought as roofing is very competitive. We've been using www.leadgenerationexperts.net and really like the results.


----------

